# Portage Lakes Bass Club has openings for new members...check us out!



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The Portage Lakes Bass Club is now enrolling new members for the 2017 bass fishing season rapidly approaching. We fish local area lakes (Portage, Nimi, Milton, Mosquito, Mogadore, Berlin and more!). If you or a friend have a boat with a working live well and trolling motor, and are looking for some low cost competition we encourage you to apply.
We fish for points and trophies, and encourage good fellowship. You would only need to pay your membership fee and not for each tournament. Angler of the Year and Classic Champ receive beautiful embroidered jackets for trophies. 
Whether you're a seasoned tournament fisherman or interested in tournament fishing and want to see what it's all about, then we would like you to come to our first meeting of this year to learn more about our club. That meeting will take place at: M.T. Pockets Pub at 2759 Manchester Road in Akron on Saturday, March 18th at 12 noon. We are not affiliated with B.A.S.S. or FLW. Any questions can be asked on tread and will be answered promptly. If you wish to talk to someone about the club call Jeff at 330-848-2546.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How much to join?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

$45 for new members and $40 for returning members


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can i have my gas motor on nimi and moggy ? My gas tank doesn't come out


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes you can just cant run it


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Correct DHower08! If you can remove them then you must. If internal then no worries.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you have boater and non boaters?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

No we don't. If you or a friend have a boat then you both join and fish against each other from the same boat. If you own a boat and join then you can fish by yourself which is what most members do. Any member of your family may fish with you at any time without having to join-wife, girlfriend, dad, son, or daughter. We used to be non-boater club, but got to be too much hassle with pairing and compensating.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Well i'd love to fish, if any boater needs or wants a partner id be interested


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just now realizing that with so many views I'm not sure how many are actually going to show up. We have 8 openings to fill because our by-laws state that we are only 36 members maximum. If you are interested please message me so I can get a count on how many to expect.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

How many ya up to?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

avantifishski said:


> How many ya up to?


Up to three. Still waiting on you!!-LOL We are just trying to get a feel for how many are going to be there.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Im a non-boater that Is Ready to Fish..


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing all the new faces this Saturday. Should be a full house!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread is just a mystery to me


----------



## ProjectPat (May 7, 2017)

I'm a brand new angler who is literally just starting out (26 years old). Do you know of any free clubs or groups that may be able to help show me the ropes?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ProjectPat said:


> I'm a brand new angler who is literally just starting out (26 years old). Do you know of any free clubs or groups that may be able to help show me the ropes?


Bass fishing and FREE dont go together as a general rule but if you do a search on facebook for (ohio bass fishing league) they have a free tournament circuit by picture upload lots of good guys there


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

ProjectPat said:


> I'm a brand new angler who is literally just starting out (26 years old). Do you know of any free clubs or groups that may be able to help show me the ropes?


I do not know of any that are 'free'. You should probably start a new thread to get more intelligent (or not) responses. What you are doing now is 'hi-jacking' this thread (going off topic), and not that I really care about that, but I do care that you get the info you need to make an informed decision. Don't believe everything that Avantifishski says. He dosen't even know what thread he's replying to sometimes! See post #15 of this thread


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

What are your open dates?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We are not having an open this year


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Well do you have a schedule ? What are the fees?


----------

